# عيد الملاك ميخائيل ( ضورة من تصميمي )



## فراشة مسيحية (19 يونيو 2009)

بمناسبة عيد الملاك ميخائيل بكرا ​ 
صممتلة صورة على السريع كدا تنفع نهني بيها بعضنا في بروفيلاتنا​ 
كل سنة وانتوا طيبين و بركة وشفاعة الملاك ميخائيل تكون معاكم​ 


​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (19 يونيو 2009)

*جميل جدااااا يا فروشة
تسلم ايدك يا قمرة
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي بريسكلا حبيبتي ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 يونيو 2009)

ايه ياعم الكلام الكبير ده 

لالا انا هروح الف اقيم اى حد عشان اقيمك 

استنينى بقى على باب الموضوع

ههههههه

عسل يا فرووووووش بجد ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي يا سكر على الرد والتقييمات اللي مغرقاني بيها دي كلها ​


----------



## mero_engel (19 يونيو 2009)

*رااائع حبيبتي *
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## totty (19 يونيو 2009)

*واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو

بجد جميله اووووووووووووووووووووووووى

سلم ايدك يا حبيبتى

انا برضه مش عارفه اديلك تقييم
تتعوض بقه

ميرسى يا فراشتنا وكل سنه وانت طيبه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2009)

جميله جدا يا فراشه 

تسلم ايدك 

بقولك ماتجيبى كام مربع من اللى منورين عندك دول 

محتاجهم شويه وخديهم تانى 

هههههههههههههههههه 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 يونيو 2009)

رووووووووووووووووووعة يا فروشة 
تسلم ايدك يا سكرة 
مش عارفة انا هينفع امتى اقيمك تعبت انا كده ههههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 يونيو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *رااائع حبيبتي *​
> *تسلم ايدك*


 



totty قال:


> *واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو*
> 
> *بجد جميله اووووووووووووووووووووووووى*​
> *سلم ايدك يا حبيبتى*​
> ...


 



kokoman قال:


> جميله جدا يا فراشه
> 
> تسلم ايدك ​
> بقولك ماتجيبى كام مربع من اللى منورين عندك دول ​
> ...


 



+bent el3dra+ قال:


> رووووووووووووووووووعة يا فروشة ​
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا سكرة
> 
> مش عارفة انا هينفع امتى اقيمك تعبت انا كده ههههههههههههه​




ميرسي كتير على مروركم الجميل الرائع 

يا مان خد المربعات كلها مش خسارة فيك يا باشا بس ات اديني المشاركات بتاعتك دي كلها هههههههههههه

بامانة  كل ما اديك تقييم يقولي ادي تقييمات لحد تاني الاول


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2009)

> يا مان خد المربعات كلها مش خسارة فيك يا باشا بس ات اديني المشاركات بتاعتك دي كلها هههههههههههه


 

بس كده ياباشا ​

ما تغلاش عليكى خالص ​





> بامانة كل ما اديك تقييم يقولي ادي تقييمات لحد تاني الاول


​ 
ولا يهمك يا فندم ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يونيو 2009)

*ايه الجمال ده يا فروشة
تسلم ايديك يا قمر
بجد اكترررررررر من رائع
ربنا يبارك في موهبتك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي يا روكا حبيبتي 

ميرسي يا مان كلك كرم ​


----------



## vetaa (20 يونيو 2009)

*بجد تحفه يا بنتى
بجد الواحد مش عارف يديكى تقييم ازاى
وكمان هتجيبى مربعات تانى منين
ههههههههه

الله ينور يا قمر
*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 يونيو 2009)

*كتيير حلووة
تسلم ايديكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 يونيو 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *بجد تحفه يا بنتى*
> *بجد الواحد مش عارف يديكى تقييم ازاى*
> *وكمان هتجيبى مربعات تانى منين*
> *ههههههههه*
> ...


 



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *كتيير حلووة​*
> _*تسلم ايديكى*_
> 
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


 
ميرسي كتير على مروركم وتشجيعكم الحلو كتيييييييييييييييير دا ​


----------



## نفرتاري (20 يونيو 2009)

*كل حاجاتك روعة يا فروش
تسلم ايدك يا قمور
ربنا يباركك ويحقظك
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 يونيو 2009)

وانتي طيبة حبيبتي

ميرسي قوي نفرتاري ​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2009)

جميلة

تسلم ايديكى

شكرا يا فراشة الرب يباركك

لقد رأيتها على النت انتشرت بسرعة


----------



## happy angel (23 يونيو 2009)




----------



## VENA* (23 يونيو 2009)

تسلم ايدك يا قمر


----------



## dodo jojo (28 يونيو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> بمناسبة عيد الملاك ميخائيل بكرا ​
> صممتلة صورة على السريع كدا تنفع نهني بيها بعضنا في بروفيلاتنا​
> كل سنة وانتوا طيبين و بركة وشفاعة الملاك ميخائيل تكون معاكم​
> 
> ...



صوره جميله جدااااا يا فراشه


----------



## tena_tntn (28 يونيو 2009)

حلوة قوى 
شكرا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميلة
> 
> تسلم ايديكى
> 
> ...


 
بجد الله تصدق فرحتني قوي بالخبر دا يا كليمو

ميرسي كتير على مرورك الجميل​


happy angel قال:


> ​




الله يسلمك يا سكر




vena* قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا قمر


 
الله يسلمك يا عسل



dodo jojo قال:


> صوره جميله جدااااا يا فراشه


 ميرسي يا دودو 


tena_tntn قال:


> حلوة قوى
> شكرا


 شكرا يا تينا ​


----------



## just member (10 يوليو 2009)

*صورة جميلة يا فراشة*
*تسلم ايديكى*​


----------



## المقدس (19 يوليو 2009)

صور جميلة جدا +++يا رب جدد قلبى وكرس حياتى لاصير هيكلا مقدسا ممجدا لاسمك+++اجعل فرحىكلة منك وفيك انت وحدك+++اربطنا برباط المحبةلنرضيك


----------



## كوك (25 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسى جدا على الصور*
_تسلم ايدك_
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------

